# Solar eclipse.



## ChrisA (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello,
New member, but had a campervan for 20+ years. Where is there a good site from which to view the eclipse on March 20th?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 18, 2015)

March 20, 2015 — Total Solar Eclipse


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 18, 2015)

And

The Partial Eclipse


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 18, 2015)

How far north can you be?


----------



## kernewek (Jan 18, 2015)

Ha ha! I remember the Cornish eclipse! Having said that, we were on a high point down at the narrowest part of Cornwall - you could see the darkness rushing towards you, but better still, the horizon out with the eclipse zone was a shining thin band of gold. When the birds all roosted and went quiet it was very eerie!


----------



## Dogeared (Jan 18, 2015)

We were at Durdle Door and it amazing, but as you say eerie


----------



## Compo (Jan 18, 2015)

*eclipse*

think ill have snuffed it by then


----------



## colinm (Jan 18, 2015)

kernewek said:


> Ha ha! I remember the Cornish eclipse! Having said that, we were on a high point down at the narrowest part of Cornwall - you could see the darkness rushing towards you, but better still, the horizon out with the eclipse zone was a shining thin band of gold. When the birds all roosted and went quiet it was very eerie!



We where in France like 90% of the rest of europe it seemed at the time, we where part of a 'mass invasion' of a municipal that the local mayor opened for a couple of days.
On the morning it was wet and overcast, can still remember all sorts of languages expressing that it was a 'disaster', but by time of the event it was horizon to horizon blue skys, an event we're unlikely to forget.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 18, 2015)

kernewek said:


> Ha ha! I remember the Cornish eclipse! Having said that, we were on a high point down at the narrowest part of Cornwall - you could see the darkness rushing towards you, but better still, the horizon out with the eclipse zone was a shining thin band of gold. When the birds all roosted and went quiet it was very eerie!



I had the unique experience of seeing that eclipse surrounded by hundreds of 2cvs in a field where we were camping near Helston. Unforgettable.
This partial eclipse will coincide with the Severn Bore meet.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 18, 2015)

2cv said:


> I had the unique experience of seeing that eclipse surrounded by hundreds of 2cvs in a field where we were camping near Helston. Unforgettable.
> This partial eclipse will coincide with the Severn Bore meet.



Using the android app to post and can't like but if I could I would.

I like very much the idea of being in a field surrounded by 2cvs, I always wanted to go to a Raid but never did.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like a trip up to Scotland for this, weather permitting, and its on my birthday.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 19, 2015)

August 11 1999, near Helston Cornwall. Getting ready for the total eclipse.




The March 20th one will be over 90% in Scotland and 40-90% in England.


----------



## kernewek (Jan 19, 2015)

2cv said:


> I had the unique experience of seeing that eclipse surrounded by hundreds of 2cvs in a field where we were camping near Helston. Unforgettable.
> This partial eclipse will coincide with the Severn Bore meet.



OMG! I was just up the hill at Leedstown!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 19, 2015)

7000 people, us included, took coach trips to Rheims to watch same: it was cloudy but we caught a glimpse!


----------



## 2cv (Jan 19, 2015)

kernewek said:


> OMG! I was just up the hill at Leedstown!



We may have been on the same hill as we were just West of Helston.
It was a bit cloudy on the day, which was most unlucky as there was fine weather most of the time we were there. However we did get a glimpse of the sun and the effect of the sudden darkness was astonishing. Only a small strip of Cornwall got totality in the UK, hence our mammoth trek to get there.
On the evening of the eclipse the clouds cleared and sitting outside the tent we were treated to a fantastic meteor shower.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha we travelled down to Lizards point for the eclipse, it clouded over so saw nothing except the sudden darkness, which felt quite eerie.  The annoying thing was it was seen better by family who had stayed home in Yorkshire ;-)  the roads/campsites were very quiet even though we'd been told they would be mega busy, by the peeps in power.


----------

